# Beech trees and goats



## lisafoleys (Jun 7, 2015)

We are the new owners of 3 Nigerian Dwarf wethers and we couldn't find anything online if beech tree branches/leaves are OK for these guys to eat. Also, we have read so many different things about pine trees. I have seen articles locally in Vermont where folks were dropping off Xmas trees to goat farms and other info said you have to be careful of what type of evergreen you feed and xmas trees might be loaded with pesticides. 
Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Most pine is fine. The only pine I'm aware of that is dangerous would be ponderosa pine as it can cause abortions. 

My goats love Christmas trees and I go pick them up off the side of the road or have friends save them for me


----------

